

Baby names based on domain availability - Johngibb
http://rewordio.us/baby

======
Johngibb
Read more about the backstory here: [http://www.richpalmer.org/naming-your-
baby-is-hard-let-us-he...](http://www.richpalmer.org/naming-your-baby-is-hard-
let-us-help)

------
silent1mezzo
Great idea!

